# Walleye Casserole



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

Found this one awhile back and it was pretty good.

-Grease a 13 x 9 x 2-inch baking dish.

-Spread the spinach around bottom of the dish, than lay the walleye strips on top.

-Saute the onion in butter until tender.

-Stir in the soup, swiss cheese, milk, cheddar cheese, curry powder and pepper.

-Cook over low heat, stirring until the cheese melts.

-Lay topping over the fish.

-Top with the cracker crumbs and parmesan cheese.

-Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes.

-Don't forget to eat it.


----------

